# My 300 ci, any comments????



## jfischetti (Jan 19, 2004)

I have recently added clears all around, rims, and interior trim
Any suggestions comments would be appreciated.
Thanks
Jason


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

I think its a great looking car despite the wheels. Im not much of a fan of aftermarket wheels. Other than that, its a great looking car :thumbup:


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Nice color!


----------

